# Peerless Predator Stuff



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks again Tom...Awesome!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been painting on their stuff for almost a year now. Awesome stamping and fairly easy to get good adhesion to their blanks.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't get enough of these spoons you guys paint. I love the colors you're working with.


----------



## DanCampbell (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cool,
I like the brightness, it really pops.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Love the colors....

Rod


----------

